# Avatar?



## imp (Nov 16, 2018)

How does one post an avatar? I am unable to find such option, though I did get an image in my Profile.  Thanks!   imp


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2018)

Have you found the Forums 101 thread? It has answers to lots of questions newbies have [emoji2]

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=876948


----------



## caseydog (Nov 16, 2018)

*AVATARS*

_An avatar is the little picture displayed below your user name in the profile box on the left side of every post. You may use a forums avatar or upload your own custom avatar. Avatars are limited in size to 80 x 80 pixels or 65 KB (whichever is smaller).

To upload a custom avatar: Choose a picture you like that is stored in your computer. Resize the picture to meet the size requirements above using a photo/image editor or camera software. Images that are too large will fail to load and you will receive and error message.

1. Click user CP (control panel) on upper blue tool bar.
2. Click edit avatar on left side menu.
3. Scroll down to the "Custom Avatar" box and click the "use Custom Avatar" button.
4. Click Browse button. A file menu screen will appear and you can choose the avatar file to be loaded. The file name should appear in the "upload an avatar from your computer box". 
5. Click save changes._


----------



## imp (Nov 17, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you found the Forums 101 thread? It has answers to lots of questions newbies have [emoji2]
> 
> Forums 101 - posting, accounts, basics - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums





caseydog said:


> *AVATARS*
> 
> _An avatar is the little picture displayed below your user name in the profile box on the left side of every post. You may use a forums avatar or upload your own custom avatar. Avatars are limited in size to 80 x 80 pixels or 65 KB (whichever is smaller).
> 
> ...



I'm always in such a hurry to start, I don't take adequate time to look at everything. thank you, both!


----------

